# Pyrography



## gman2431 (Jan 10, 2015)

How many folks here are into it?

The wife has been wanting something to do other than watching me work on stuff so today we got her all setup to start burning some wood. Ended up getting a package kit with a variable control unit and 5 different tips along with some transfer paper. I was SHOCKED how much this stuff costs!

I figure once she gets practiced up at it She can start decorating some of my turnings. 

For those into it is there any good place a online for patterns? 

Any other good advise for a new person starting into this?

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey Cody, I don't know much about it, but this husband and wife team have became very well known for doing just what you and your wife are planning, might give her some inspiration... http://www.michaelgibsonwoodturner.com/

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 10, 2015)

Those are amazing!


----------



## DKMD (Jan 10, 2015)

Unfortunately, they're in the midst of becoming a former husband and wife team... Doesn't change the fact that they're both very talented. I don't think it had anything to do with their craft.

I've played around a little with my pyro unit, but I mainly use it to sign turnings. I would encourage your wife to just doodle. She can google 'zentangle' to find a bunch of patterns from the pen and ink world that should translate well to wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jan 10, 2015)

Cody I also have played around with it a bit. I like to make my own drawings, so don't know where you can get patterns. If she can draw just have her draw up something on the wood and have fun from there. Here's one I did for my mom as a Christmas gift a couple years ago.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Shane93 (Jan 20, 2015)

I have done some pyrography and taught a couple of basic classes on the subject. One of the best books, and the same lady has a video is "Pyrography Workbook" by Sue Walters. She has a great section on tool selection and setup. And what she can produce with only three different nibs is amazing. Get quality tools...not the burners at Hobby Lobby. An initial good set up can be around $150/200...but the cheap ones only lead to frustration. If you have any other questions feel free to contact me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 20, 2015)

Shane93 said:


> I have done some pyrography and taught a couple of bassic classes on the subject. One of the best books, and the same lady has a video is "Pyrogaphy Workbook" by Sue Walters. She has a great section on tool selection and setup. And what she can produce with only three different nibs is amazing. Get quality tools...not the burners at Hobby Lobby. An initial good set up can be around $150/200...but the cheap ones only lead to frustration. If you have any other questions feel free to contact me.



Thanks! I'm sure at some point I might take you up on the offer! 

I got her a Colwood (sp?), it seemed to be a nice unit and was a package with 5 different nibs. 

She's coming along with practicing all the different strokes and so forth. I tried it a little and was amazed at how fluidly I could write with it. 

Hopefully before to long I will have something to show everyone.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

